# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Люди помогите! Проблема с GeForce

## Mr.Rebel

Проблема такая: Установил я драйвер версии 94.24 и после этого стали появляться окошки называемые "Индикатором питания" Программа NVIDIA System Sintenel обнаружила, что видеплате NVIDIA(у меня 6600GT) нехватает электропитания. И таких окошек может открыться очень много! КАК ИХ ОТКЛЮЧИТЬ!!!!!!!!!! ПОСОВЕТУЙТЕ ЛЮДИ! Уж очень надоедает :( 

Можно ли это дело отключить через реестр! На новый БП денег недъ! :(

----------


## kipperleader

А дополнительное питание к карте подключено?

----------


## kipperleader

Так верните старые драйверы... если денег нет...

----------


## Cygnus

В натуре ... дополнительное питание по любому есть на форсах ...
надо проверить шнур, если с ним все нормально то тогда тебе надо посмотреть свой блок питания- может он не выдержал..
одним словом просто пройтись по компу ...
Удачи !

----------


## yura2603

У меня такая фигня была: в играх просаживалось напряжение на видяхе, а было дело в следующем, на одном шнуре питания висели винты и видеокарта, я сделал отдельное питание для видеокарты, ну типа припаял с блока питания дополнительные 4 провода +12в, +5в, и 2 провода на --. и всё,  напряжение не просаживается, Nfs Carbon летает на максимуме без продёргивания :)

----------


## pashtetoff

Рассчитай нагрузку на Блок питания,
попробуй отключить лишнее.
на данный день БП Какой? 
http://www.casemods.ru/services/rasc...a_pitania.html

----------

